# Photos Taken With A Cell Phone



## 4Nines (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll kick it off!


----------



## Tee (Jul 4, 2012)

This past Memorial Day


----------



## Bo4key (Jul 4, 2012)

Sunset from my patio chair the other night




Deck Sunset by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------



## LittleMike (Jul 4, 2012)

4nines, I just have to say that that is a lineup of pure happiness.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 4, 2012)

iPhone 4 + macro lens

How do I take the bottom one off? I didn't mean to post it.


----------



## KmH (Jul 5, 2012)

You click on *Edit Post* > *Go Advanced *and under the text box click on *Manage Attachments*.

In the dialog box that pops up that image will be at the bottom left. Hover your cursor over the upper right corner of the thumbnail to reveal an x. Clicking on that x will bring up another dialog confirming you want to delete the photo.


----------



## Berter (Jul 5, 2012)

took this while fishing last year


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 5, 2012)

Took this while hiking back to the car from Eureka Dunes in Death Valley.  Regret not breaking out the DSLR.


----------



## bhop (Jul 5, 2012)

Old Skool Beetles by bhop, on Flickr




Sleepy Head by bhop, on Flickr




Switch Blaydz Stylin' by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 6, 2012)

First day with a phone worthy of taking photos with. The blackberry bold wasn't cutting it.


----------



## KmH (Jul 6, 2012)

spacefuzz said:


> Took this while hiking back to the car from Eureka Dunes in Death Valley.  Regret not breaking out the DSLR.



That's a nice composition, but it would be nice to see a DSLR shot of the same scene. One has to wonder about the dynamic range capture differences.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 6, 2012)

KmH said:


> That's a nice composition, but it would be nice to see a DSLR shot of the same scene. One has to wonder about the dynamic range capture differences.



It'd be le huge.


----------



## RyanMucha (Jul 7, 2012)

Taken in Amagansett New York


----------



## KmH (Jul 7, 2012)

Level the horizon Ray, my desktop is getting wet.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 7, 2012)

KmH said:


> spacefuzz said:
> 
> 
> > Took this while hiking back to the car from Eureka Dunes in Death Valley.  Regret not breaking out the DSLR.
> ...




You might like t his group on Flickr KMH.

Flickr: -== Cell Phone versus Traditional Camera ==- *2 Image Comparison


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Compaq (Jul 10, 2012)

Yesterday


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 10, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice composition, but it would be nice to see a DSLR shot of the same scene. One has to wonder about the dynamic range capture differences.
> ...



I agree!


----------



## Compaq (Jul 10, 2012)

Another successful night. Light from other phone, no flash.


----------



## bmeupscotty (Jul 11, 2012)

... that this is my first time on this site and there is a new forum for cell phone photograpy! I have just recently (within the last two weeks) decided to read a bit on how to take pictures.  I started by poking around in a photography sub-forum of one of my fishing sites, and by looking through the manuals of the 2 digital (non-dslr) dedicated cameras I have, but have been playing mostly with the phone so far. After looking around the site for a bit it looks like this would be a good forum for me to start out in, as even the beginner forum looks advanced to me, and it seems most folks have more than a point and shoot. 

Anyways, here are a couple pics I have taken in the last couple weeks.  I have a Samsung Focus (1st gen) running Windows Phone Mango.  Both pics were processed using Picasa.
View attachment 13509


----------



## Compaq (Jul 11, 2012)

1



Vasen by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

2



Gluggene by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

3



Bord og stol by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## DorkSterr (Jul 13, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## bmeupscotty (Jul 13, 2012)

Just messing around...


----------



## Compaq (Jul 21, 2012)

Cool stuff, scotty!

I was walking home from work, and awesome cloud formations greeted me. I didn't have my camera, and knew I wouldn't have time to walk home, get it and shoot. So, I took a quick show with me phone. (edited, obviously)




Reset by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## DDedase24 (Jul 22, 2012)

I shot this photo using my LG phone. It's not good enough but for me it's one of the simple but meaning  photo I've made...


----------



## DorkSterr (Jul 25, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkotuason/7630740334/in/photostream


----------



## jake337 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Jul 28, 2012)

The waiting chair...


----------



## jake337 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jul 30, 2012)

#1 iPhone and #2 iPad, both edited in Snapseed


----------



## jake337 (Jul 30, 2012)

The Glove


----------



## Derrel (Jul 30, 2012)

Here are a few recent iPhone 4 captures I have made.
"Speed Hump, Next Quarter Mile"


"My Ex-wife's Courtyard (part of a series)"

And one of my recent favorites from the brand spanking-new library built right by my place.

Oh-my-Gawd...look...I posted photos for the thirtieth time on TPF!


----------



## jake337 (Jul 30, 2012)

Some fun with shadows........


----------



## Derrel (Jul 30, 2012)

Jake--DUDE! YOU BE ROCKIN IT!


----------



## obscure.individual (Jul 30, 2012)

oh hai, i use an iPad 3















they're all obviously edited :3

ignore this one on the very bottom, 'twas an accidental upload


----------



## jake337 (Jul 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Jake--DUDE! YOU BE ROCKIN IT!


----------



## Capeesh (Jul 31, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Ace with HDR app.

1.





2.





3.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2012)

And "some people" say a person cannot do "real photography" with a cell phone camera. Mmmm....Pfffft! This thread amply well proves that assertion to be pure B.S..


----------



## CptnLucky (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Aug 3, 2012)

Derrel said:


> And "some people" say a person cannot do "real photography" with a cell phone camera. Mmmm....Pfffft! This thread amply well proves that assertion to be pure B.S..



Main drawbacks of camera shots are viewing size/distance.....

They look good on a cell phone or 500x500 or smaller.  And if you don't have one of the newer generation of smartphones your in for some noisy _ _ _ _!




I can't wait for a phone to have huge megapixels!  Why, you ask?  Well then the digital zoom will become functional!


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 3, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> And "some people" say a person cannot do "real photography" with a cell phone camera. Mmmm....Pfffft! This thread amply well proves that assertion to be pure B.S..



i like to think that your statement is directed toward my macro shots :3


----------



## Compaq (Aug 5, 2012)

Suddenly saw some nice lighting when I went out with the garbage at work  Taken with my iPhone 4s.

Vertical



Reset 3 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


Horizontal, which I think is the strongest of the two.



Reset 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 15859


View attachment 15860


----------



## Tee (Aug 5, 2012)

My new toy:


----------



## Sarmad (Aug 6, 2012)

I took these 4 photos by a 1.3 Mega pixel Samsung Camera, Samsung GT-S3370.
Please comment.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## laurenvictoria (Aug 7, 2012)

iphone 3g


----------



## Compaq (Aug 7, 2012)

Sandeid by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





Sandeid 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





Sandeid abstrakt by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## jake337 (Aug 8, 2012)

My thought bubble and I....










Another "bored on a smoke break" shot


----------



## mc1979 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jake, your shots are amazing!


----------



## Bo4key (Aug 8, 2012)

15 th Hole - KG&amp;CC by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Aug 9, 2012)

I really wish Instagram would not kill the quality so much.  Here's one edited with a free android photo editor.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2012)

jake337 said:


> I really wish Instagram would not kill the quality so much.  Here's one edited with a free android photo editor.



Speaking of that...Instagram USED to have the option of sending the original, full-sized file to one's camera roll...which would usually give me a 1.7 megabyte JPEG from the 5-MP camera and f/2.8 lens in my iPhone 4. When set to SHARE by default the size seems to be this mangled, 600k image size...I dunno..I find the settings and GUI of Instagram to be lame as hell...it's hard for me to tinker with.


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 9, 2012)

jake337 said:
			
		

> I really wish Instagram would not kill the quality so much.  Here's one edited with a free android photo editor.



fantastic capture!!! i haven't noticed any decrease in quality between my photos and the way they look when uploaded.



			
				Derrel said:
			
		

> Speaking of that...Instagram USED to have the option of sending the original, full-sized file to one's camera roll...which would usually give me a 1.7 megabyte JPEG from the 5-MP camera and f/2.8 lens in my iPhone 4. When set to SHARE by default the size seems to be this mangled, 600k image size...I dunno..I find the settings and GUI of Instagram to be lame as hell...it's hard for me to tinker with.



that's what i thought Instagram still does! noe that makes me wonder...

what are your Instagram usernames? mine is thatawkwardguyoverthere. i like using it to put my photography on the internet, Flickr in my opinion is just a little bit of a hassle.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 9, 2012)

obscure.individual said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well they look fine on your phone but if you look at them on flickr they change drasticly.  I added a version I put on instagram below my last post.


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 9, 2012)

jake337 said:
			
		

> Well they look fine on your phone but if you look at them on flickr they change drasticly.  I added a version I put on instagram below my last post.



its Instagram's horriby stupid square crop that's making you lose quality when you upload it! i always use the app PicBoost to add white bars to landscape or portrait photos that i don't wanna crop, and i keep the resolution of the original photo. very helpful when i wanna avoid the square crop.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 9, 2012)

obscure.individual said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tip.


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 9, 2012)

jake337 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip.



no problem!


----------



## Daily (Aug 9, 2012)

View attachment 16270
This picture shot by iphone 4s at singapore. :mrgreen:


----------



## JasonNY (Aug 10, 2012)

Thought I would add to this thread... Took this today with my iPhone 4.




I missed my depth of field by a slight margin, which affects it at higher resolutions, but still my favorite shot out of the 50 or so I took.

EDIT: Ack, that wasn't the right one! This was the better one!:



Thanks!


----------



## streetmuse (Aug 11, 2012)

From the iPhone 4S


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 12, 2012)

Shot with HTC Inspire:


----------



## broca (Aug 12, 2012)

Fenway Park July 30, 2012


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Aug 13, 2012)

Taken on iPad and edited in Photogene.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Jaemie (Aug 16, 2012)

^^ I love the third shot. :thumbup:


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 16, 2012)

View attachment 17208


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Tee (Aug 16, 2012)

Nothing fancy here. Just some kick ass NYC pizza.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tee said:


> Nothing fancy here. Just some kick ass NYC pizza.
> 
> View attachment 17217




There's no reason for pizza to be fancy as it is already divine as is....


----------



## erinavery (Aug 19, 2012)

first post here! hi!


----------



## erinavery (Aug 19, 2012)

have been having a lot of fun with my new phone. nice always having it in my pocket.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Aug 26, 2012)

Chopped up


----------



## jake337 (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Red


----------



## jake337 (Aug 26, 2012)

​


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 27, 2012)

I was in st louis, mo this past week and caught this one with my droid. Cards game Tues. night, they slaughtered the competition.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 27, 2012)

It's all about the shoes.....


----------



## jake337 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## bladerunner (Aug 28, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> View attachment 13042
> 
> iPhone 4 + macro lens
> 
> How do I take the bottom one off? I didn't mean to post it.



That's amazing!


----------



## Xpertss (Aug 28, 2012)

Shot this using my new cell phone (Evo Lte) Landscape mode




Seattle Marina by Xpertss Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq (Aug 31, 2012)

Skuleliv by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Fotograf Ur by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Gamal bil med vogn by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Kyrkja by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## Gary_A (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## j28Photography (Sep 4, 2012)

Crossing the Golden Gate Bridge





Definitely one of my favorite all-time photos


----------



## jake337 (Sep 6, 2012)

j28Photography said:


> Crossing the Golden Gate Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was there on the second!


----------



## jake337 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's my lil Cali trip in a nutshell.

The morning of departure still in Minnesota.






About to take off here and a few from up in the air.






















































​Driving around Stockton.  Honestly I wasn't taking too many photos in Stockton.  Just hanging out with family eatin'







.



















​We visited San Francisco on Sunday.  China Town, Pier 39, and Treasure Island.



















































One of my favorites with the phone this weekend.

The fog rolling into San Francisco Bay.





​The common house spiders are much bigger out there ,and there are actually Praying Mantis around.






























​Another one of my favorites with the phone.  Sunset over the mountains, on the road.









​

Well that's it for now but I still have not worked on the rest from the phone.  Just got home this afternoon.  Just uploading some of these while I wait for my files to tranfer from the D90's cards.


​


----------



## j28Photography (Sep 6, 2012)

Taken in Seattle the other day...


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Sep 12, 2012)

I like my synthesizers like my cameras... analog.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Sep 12, 2012)

View attachment 20167





Iphone photos


----------



## imagesliveon (Sep 15, 2012)

Its always the way!

I left my DSLR at home one one of those, shall I evenings... Anyway I wish I had... Only had my iphone... here go's!!

A killer beach sunset!




Littlehampton Sunset by imagesliveon, on Flickr
Regards


----------



## Tee (Sep 20, 2012)

Orient Point, Long Island.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Oct 3, 2012)

More iPhone photos.


----------



## Tee (Oct 4, 2012)

Belayed.


----------



## nada87 (Oct 4, 2012)

With my Samsung galaxy s2

I enjoyed taking these on my phone so much I decided to pursue photography with a "real" camera


----------



## jake337 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## ButterflyPassion (Oct 10, 2012)

Sky by Butterfly Passion, on Flickr


----------



## serious4321 (Oct 12, 2012)

I love taking multiple exposure shots on my cellphone (5 MP Nokia) and merge them into HDR.. 
here is one from my recent trek.. 3 exposures used.. Ghosting is always a problem with hand held devices but i still love them.. 
Here is an entire album captured using the same Nokia phone -> Facebook


----------



## bonesnatch (Oct 12, 2012)

I love what you did here 

xperiaGO


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## jake337 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Tareq935 (Nov 3, 2012)

Almost all the pictures look very good. Some of them are outstanding.
Keep it up guys.


----------



## Capeesh (Nov 3, 2012)

The road and the miles to Dundee .... Taken with Android phone SGA...

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## Diesel6401 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good day to all. New to the forums. Always have enjoyed photography and eager to take it further. Here are some photos I've taken with my S3 using various apps found in the Play Store. I have a feeling I'm way behind the curve seeing what some of you are doing with cell phones. I've got a lot to learn, but eager to do so. 

S3 iPhone killer via Tapatalk


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## MegMoore042 (Nov 25, 2012)

I am new to this forum. I am no pro, just love to take pictures. Someday I will get a nice camera, but for now these are my Samsung Galaxy SII pics. As you can see, I take alot of pictures of my daughter and two bulldogs. Enjoy!


----------



## ph0enix (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## NCRoadster (Dec 2, 2012)

Space Shuttle Endeavor by KoukiFC3S, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 4, 2012)

Here are a few from my iPhone...

Sailing on Carlyle Lake here in So. IL





Storms over the Gulf of Mexico (Perdido Key)





Sunset at Perdido Key


----------



## jake337 (Dec 13, 2012)

Taken with the 2mp front camera on the HTC Windows Phone 8X.  And yes I've had a haircut and a shave since these.


----------



## Ibis (Dec 16, 2012)

Took these with my SGS2.


----------



## sashbar (Dec 16, 2012)

View attachment 28807

Tupelo tree in Richmond Park, London. Tupelo trees do not grow here, this one was brought to England from over the pond. Local trees withstand autumn pretty well staying green in October. But the American protested by turning beautifully red. 
Taken 3 years ago with Nokia 6550 mobile phone. This is a very old phone, a pre-smartphones era. But it was smart enough to have a tiny Zeiss Telsar 2.8/4.3 lense and 3 MP sensor that gave me a wonderful impessionist image. Just enlarge.
It was not photoshopped or processed in any way. Just cropped. I actually did not even have Photoshop those days.


----------



## Chaosstar (Dec 17, 2012)

Nokia-Lumia 920!


----------



## emdiemci (Dec 17, 2012)

You guys are rocking the house with these phone pictures.


----------



## emdiemci (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's my ceviche phone shot. iPhone 4


----------



## drave199 (Dec 24, 2012)

some of them


----------



## Jaynez (Dec 25, 2012)

by Samsung Galaxy S3




http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaynez/8298503097/ http://www.flickr.com/people/jaynez/


----------



## justiceischeap (Dec 26, 2012)

Heya all, noob here but thought I'd toss in a few offerings.

The first one, Chinese New Year, is from my iPhone 4.



And the Greyhound bus station was taken with an iPhone 5 (while I was on the subway).



I was curious to see what the print quality was for an iPhone and these were taken at full-quality, so I was able to get 12x16 prints done. They came out exceptionally well, I was truly impressed. I thought they'd be crap but nope, they were not.


----------



## 07Vios (Dec 27, 2012)

HTC One X


----------



## 07Vios (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## ash12783 (Dec 27, 2012)

fun night  Taken with the Samsung Infuse 8MP camera


----------



## ash12783 (Dec 27, 2012)

Chaosstar said:


> View attachment 28889
> 
> Nokia-Lumia 920!


 i was wanting that phone so bad for months before it came out and then just said oh well, i don't need a new phone- i read that it has a carl zeiss lens so the photos are great... now i must have one! lol


----------



## Tee (Dec 29, 2012)

Our first snow of the year and my first snow in 10 years which left me a little unprepared.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 29, 2012)

One of my favorites, taken with my Ipod Touch 5th Generation (as good of a camera (almost) as the new Iphone 5.)






Regards,
Jake


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## MaxMan (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Byrin (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## buki1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Taken (w/ Android phone) at Whiting Park  lakeshore, in Whiting, Indiana.  No filter(s).


----------



## buki1 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## RobN185 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## 80scuban (Jan 22, 2013)

here is a few of mine taken with a iphone 4 . the tail and nose of a Boeing 747-400 that belongs to Atlas air ....and a belly shot of a Qatar cargo boeing 777 enjoy..


----------



## jDeLaBay (Jan 25, 2013)

My front door after it got broken into : ( 

The editing makes it look worse than it really was though. Haha


----------



## Ashlee_Duh (Jan 26, 2013)

Byrin said:


> View attachment 32688




Universal Studios I'm assuming?


----------



## Ashlee_Duh (Jan 26, 2013)

These were all taken with my iPhone 4.


----------



## BrandonPerkins (Jan 27, 2013)

these were all taken by me throughout last year on an Iphone4 for part of the year and Samsung Galaxy S3 the other part and compiled into a video:


----------



## JustinL (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Byrin (Feb 4, 2013)

Ashlee_Duh said:
			
		

> Universal Studios I'm assuming?



Yes it was.


----------



## triple6cafe (Feb 7, 2013)

Taken with my cheepo Huawei M835 3 whopping mega pixels!


----------



## drave199 (Feb 11, 2013)

taken with the EVO 3D (not in 3d mode, it actually sucks haha)


----------



## ATVrider43 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## GwagDesigns (Feb 17, 2013)

Took this yesterday whilst hiking up toward Snoqualmie Mt. - iPhone4


----------



## jake337 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## peteika (Feb 25, 2013)

On my way to work.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## 07Vios (Mar 1, 2013)

HTC One X. No editing, straight from the phone to my fb. Links are from fb, so quality has been degraded.

View attachment 37627



View attachment 37629

View attachment 37630

View attachment 37631


----------



## 07Vios (Mar 1, 2013)

^ Using a DIY "macro lens."


----------



## Angelo. (Mar 24, 2013)

I took this one last Sunday with my iPhone 3. Kinda spur of the moment pic


----------



## daggah (Mar 29, 2013)

HTC Thunderbolt...got out and realized I left my memory card for my OM-D in my laptop at home, heh.




Blooming in Marshall Park by davidgevert, on Flickr




Chains by davidgevert, on Flickr


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 30, 2013)

Sunrise over Greenwood, MS:


A PicStitch Collage of the D7000:


----------



## HL45 (Apr 1, 2013)

2012-12-12 16.20.04 by mtw2118, on Flickr




20121209_102147 by mtw2118, on Flickr




20121209_100023 by mtw2118, on Flickr




20121209_100441 by mtw2118, on Flickr

Galaxy S3 Little Rock, AR.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Steve5D (Apr 1, 2013)

Drove up to Mount St. Helens yesterday.

Yes, there I was, standing there with thousands of dollars worth of photo equipment, and I'm taking a picture with my iPhone:


----------



## Greiver (Apr 3, 2013)

Took at last summer at about 6am at the park I was working at as I was about to start my shift.


----------



## Greiver (Apr 3, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> Sunrise over Greenwood, MS:
> View attachment 40600
> 
> A PicStitch Collage of the D7000:
> View attachment 40601


Is PicStitch a program you use to make those or a website?


----------



## Tasha10 (Apr 9, 2013)

taken with my motorola droid razr


----------



## ChrisCalvin (Apr 10, 2013)

Do you compress the file to upload in here? where you resize it? any tips? all my photos are too large.


----------



## Jaxxon (Apr 10, 2013)

Greiver said:


> Took at last summer at about 6am at the park I was working at as I was about to start my shift.



Wow magical... this is really cool, and the quality is so good for a cell phone!


----------



## baturn (Apr 10, 2013)

misposted


----------



## baturn (Apr 10, 2013)

also misposted


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2013)

Shot with my iPhone 4 earlier this month, early in the morning as a two-man city parks department crew got the sprinklers up,out of the ground! and adjusted and working properly for the first time this year! I shot a tall first, then two frames later, took a horizontal.

View attachment 41960

View attachment 41961


----------



## NellyG (Apr 10, 2013)

Taken this winter while out duck hunting with my DROID X


----------



## Greiver (Apr 11, 2013)

Jaxxon said:


> Greiver said:
> 
> 
> > Took at last summer at about 6am at the park I was working at as I was about to start my shift.
> ...



Thanks, it's a 2011 phone too so imagine if it was one of the newer phones.


----------



## C_stripes (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's a few I have taken with my iPhone 5. I use a combination of photoshop for iPhone and colorsplash


----------



## BlissMan (Apr 23, 2013)

Photos of my kids taken with Samsung Galaxy S3 edited in Instagram.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 5, 2013)

Unedited Night Time IPhone 4 pictures:


Downtown Dallas TX (can't wait to retake this with my D3100) 






Dallas Arboretum Chihuly night time pictures

























Old ruins located North West of Denton Texas (approximately 100yrs. Old)


----------



## ktan7 (May 7, 2013)

These are pretty good for cell phone pictures.


----------



## Shelley01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, It's very nice to see Your photos here, I also used my Iphone for taking photos and I have took many historical photos which I wanted to have for ever but incidentally I deleted these photos. so please must tell miff there is any idea for recovering my deleted photos. thanks in advance.


Prefabricated  Cabins


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Jun 6, 2013)

Taken last weekend at Cafe Mambo in Ibiza...

View attachment 46933


----------



## lndsybckr (Jun 6, 2013)

These were taken with my iPhone a while ago.  Some of these photos are absolutely amazing! Hard to believe they were taken with camera phones!! Good job everyone!


----------



## esselle (Jun 8, 2013)

Always have my cell phone with me at the gym, and I thought of this thread. :mrgreen:
Just some random equipment n stuff I snapped while there...
What's cool about my gym is it's 24/7 access, and there's rarely anyone there during the afternoons on the weekends. Which was good because they might have eyed me funny if they saw me taking pics of all this. :} 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## esselle (Jun 9, 2013)

my daughter took these on her cell, recently.....


----------



## TudorGothicSerpent (Jun 14, 2013)

Some of these are definitely very nice 

Here's one that I took with an LG EnV3 in October of 2011:


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 18, 2013)

My iPhone was the only camera I had during my jog around the city.  What a beautiful downtown area!


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## coolpteff (Jul 30, 2013)

iPhone 4 + A sunset App


----------



## Gitarzan (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## coolpteff (Aug 2, 2013)

iPhone 4 & More Lomo App


----------



## coolpteff (Aug 5, 2013)

iPhone 5 & Line Camera


----------



## joecap (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm having trouble figuring out what that white line is...it couldn't be a painted stripe like on a road...not on a sand dune...


----------



## CuppaTia (Aug 14, 2013)

I took this after a meal in the O2.
Taken on a iPhone 5


----------



## youknowmejuarez (Aug 19, 2013)

Took these on my trip to Seattle 

2013-05-25 17.15.36 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
2013-05-25 15.16.42-1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dracaena (Aug 20, 2013)

This is what comes out of my cell phone 

send from my liquid E1 with Tapatalk


----------



## FRB (Aug 20, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note 2, recently, while out geocaching...


----------



## Skidmark (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's one I took in Flagstaff, Az. a couple weeks ago. 

Sent from my BAD-ASS HTC ONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 20, 2013)

Crater lake sunrise shot with iPhone


----------



## Dracaena (Aug 21, 2013)

Beautiful sunrise!

send from my liquid E1 with Tapatalk


----------



## coolpteff (Aug 21, 2013)

iPhone 5


----------



## j28Photography (Aug 25, 2013)

Rainy day in Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## coolpteff (Sep 9, 2013)

Floating Market Huahin Thailand


----------



## coolpteff (Sep 14, 2013)

iPhone 5


----------



## mishele (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## StoneCrazy (Sep 24, 2013)

Window display.


----------



## anthonyc12 (Oct 1, 2013)

This is my cute little daughter, i took this snap with my xperia p. quality is great!!


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 6, 2013)

Taken with a Motorola Atrix.  (with an accessory lens taken out of a laser pointer)


----------



## BlissMan (Oct 17, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3
1. (instagram)



Lake Tree by BlissManPhoto, on Flickr
2. (unedited)



sunflower in the garden by BlissManPhoto, on Flickr
3. (unedited)



wild flower by BlissManPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Joeywhat (Oct 17, 2013)

I've never been too happy with the camera on my phone...but I think this came out OK.


----------



## ndancona (Oct 17, 2013)

Girl on Road | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

sorry it's a link but no time to upload pic.

Saw this super hot chick walk by and snapped a piccie with my cell phone, then jazzed it up.


----------



## BlissMan (Oct 28, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3, edited with Snapseed:
1.



Big beer, Little beer by BlissManPhoto, on Flickr
2.



Harbor Island Statue by BlissManPhoto, on Flickr
3.



San Diego Sky by BlissManPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## SnappingShark (Oct 31, 2013)

Some great shots here.

This is one of my favorites from when I used to have an iPhone.

Simple.


----------



## lwoo (Nov 8, 2013)

I stopped using cell phone as a camera, but I remember using Sony Ericsson K810i. It was claimed as one of the best camera phones available at that time - long before Apple released an iPhone. I read about a guy who used his SE K800i to get super-macro shots with a glass from old CD-ROM drive and started my own experiments.

My old wristwatch, made with the help of magnifying glass.







And one more macro. It's interesting that compact cameras are often much better and easier to take such shots than any of my current SLRs.


----------



## TriPaC87 (Nov 19, 2013)

Here's a picture I took with my crummy Samsung SGH-P777 back in 2005.




Sunset, July 11, 2005 by TriPaC87, on Flickr


----------



## shefjr (Nov 19, 2013)

Lost a wall after the winds.



iPhone5 
Rough day at work. 

Update, rebuilt. Lets hope it'll stay up this time.


----------



## sudomark3 (Nov 20, 2013)

Taken from Galaxy S3


----------



## mipo (Nov 20, 2013)

From the Samsung Note II with no corrections.




Mipo-20131117-2 par mipo5111, sur Flickr




Mipo-20131117-1 par mipo5111, sur Flickr


----------



## bentoncary (Dec 26, 2013)

Good clarity. From which phone you have taken this picture.


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Dec 26, 2013)

I can't remember if I posted this before but I took this a few weeks ago on an iPhone 5s.


----------



## MOREGONE (Dec 26, 2013)

DanielLewis76 said:


> I can't remember if I posted this before but I took this a few weeks ago on an iPhone 5s.
> 
> View attachment 62848



sweet capture


----------



## BlissMan (Dec 31, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3 - All edited in Snapseed
1.



2.



3.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's one I got on my iPhone 5s on the way to DC earlier this month.




Sunrise at 23,000 feet by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Skidmark (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's some more. 
Some wild mushrooms.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A pipe I welded at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My spoiled dog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tank at the Patton Museum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 old car museum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobcat (Jan 5, 2014)

Sitting in the cold when its non-stop rain outside, thinking back to the summer ....






Photo take with my Samsung Galaxy 3


----------



## WadeMack (Jan 8, 2014)

Taken with my iPhone 4s.  Cavendish Beach, PE.  Just a 20 minute drive from my house.




Cavendish Beach, PE by wade_mack1, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 8, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Here's one I got on my iPhone 5s on the way to DC earlier this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks like a nice shot, but it's impressively small. Make it bigger!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LakeFX (Jan 8, 2014)

A couple from a hike up the local hill a few weeks ago.


----------



## Conter (Jan 9, 2014)

Lake, what cell do u use?
both are awesome


----------



## LakeFX (Jan 9, 2014)

Conter said:


> Lake, what cell do u use?
> both are awesome



Thank you! 

I have an HTC One (or is it One X?) which doesn't really have that great of a camera. I just had a truly gorgeous day to work with.


----------



## kehoka (Jan 11, 2014)

Here are some pictures I took with my iphone 5


----------



## kehoka (Jan 11, 2014)

And some more


----------



## BlissMan (Jan 27, 2014)

Pano Taken with Galaxy S3, Edited with Snapseed:


----------



## bribrius (Jan 27, 2014)

BlissMan said:


> Pano Taken with Galaxy S3, Edited with Snapseed:


I really like that! in fact looking through some of this thread im amazed at some of the great photos. Go cell phones!!


----------



## BlissMan (Jan 29, 2014)

I might be going a little crazy with the HDR editing in Snapsead, but I like it.


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Taken as a quick capture last sunday at Eton Dorney (Olympic 2012 rowing lake)


----------



## 407370 (Feb 4, 2014)

Taken in Doha:
Daytime View attachment 65993

Night time 

The second one is not processed except for shrinking to forum size.

On my NOTE 3


----------



## Diesel6401 (Feb 9, 2014)

Taken with a Nexus 5, HDR+ and post-production in SnapSeed and Pixlr Express


----------



## coolpteff (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Bellaluna (Feb 14, 2014)

Taken with a Samsung Galaxy S4 and edited using snapseed










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Mar 7, 2014)

Lovely photos


----------



## costinmike (Mar 19, 2014)

Note II


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Mar 28, 2014)

HTC One

On paper, this camera sounds like a breakthrough. This phone actually has _three _lenses; two of them are on the back, about an inch apart. Each time you take a picture, you&#8217;re actually taking _two _shots from slightly different angles.
HTC says that this dual lens makes possible a feature called UFocus, which sure sounds like the Lytro effect: You can actually refocus a photo _after _you&#8217;ve taken it. (The Lytro is a $500 pocket camera that simulates 100,000 lenses, so that, when viewing the results online, you can indeed change which part of the photo is in focus by clicking.)
In practice, there&#8217;s no Lytro effect. The phone _can_ tell the difference between foreground and background, which is cool. But all UFocus actually does is let you process the foreground and background independently. You can add a fake-looking blur to the background, for example:





Or to the foreground:





You can also colorize or special-effectize the background:





You can also drag your finger around to change the _perspective _of the shot, as though you&#8217;d moved the camera a few inches to one side. This is, believe it or not, the same photo. (Inspect the red flower at top to see how the perspective has shifted &#8212; it&#8217;s a lot more jaw-dropping to see it shift live as you drag your finger.)





_That _feature does work identically to the Lytro camera&#8217;s Perspective Shift feature. You can sometimes reveal things that were _behind _the subject.
The HTC camera crew clearly burned many candles at many ends to come up with a Camera app that offers this many features and options. Some of my favorites:
&#8226; You can set up the volume buttons to be zooming buttons in camera mode. (Or shutter buttons, as on the iPhone.)
&#8226; There&#8217;s a Pause button when you&#8217;re recording video, so you can make a clip that consists of several different shots. How great (and obvious) is that?
&#8226; You can create a 360-degree panorama &#8212; a dome-shaped photo, in other words &#8212; that you can later navigate by dragging your finger on the screen. It&#8217;s the same idea as Microsoft&#8217;s Photosynth app for iPhone or Windows phones, although there&#8217;s more labor involved; on the HTC, you have to build the 360-degree photo one snap at a time, using onscreen centering squares as a guide. Still, the result is very cool.
&#8226; You have complete photographic control over white balance, ISO (light sensitivity), shutter speed, exposure, and manual focus.
Tragically, heaping all of this software goodness onto the HTC One&#8217;s mediocre camera hardware is like outfitting the Titanic with in-room movies. The camera itself is just not very good, at least not compared with its rivals from Apple and Samsung.


----------



## keeneye (Apr 19, 2014)

Here's a shot of my cat Monkey.  Taken with my old iPhone 4, edited with Camera+.  This is what got me into photography.   First post on this site btw. 

Hi Everyone!


----------



## keeneye (Apr 19, 2014)

and his counterpart, Lady


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 30, 2014)

Gorgeous hotel lobby in DC.



And without the cook


----------



## Nounboy (May 5, 2014)

iPhone pic , Hipstamatic app


----------



## BlissMan (May 20, 2014)

Samsung S3 Edited in Snapsead:


Boom by BlissManPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## JackSproxton (Jun 4, 2014)

View attachment 75970View attachment 75971View attachment 75972

*FOLLOW ON INSTAGRAM @ JACKSPROXTON*


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 4, 2014)

I took this one this morning, just after sunrise, from 39,000'


----------



## nateridesbikes (Jun 7, 2014)

iphone5



photo(1) by nateridesbikes, on Flickr


----------



## Dikkie (Jun 8, 2014)

View at work:





Cheap Nokia 3500i cellphone.
I postprocessed the image with ACDSee Pro later on, for saturation and sharpness etc...


----------



## beautifulnerd (Jun 13, 2014)

I like what I see so far, you guys are good. This is my photo that was too taken from a phone. I am in the process trying to take better photos from my phone, since I'm working on getting a good camera. So is there any suggestions or any pointer that help me be better at this? Thank you and hopefully I hear something from you guys, since I'm new to this forum as well.


----------



## wickie44 (Jun 13, 2014)

Took this the other day they say the best camera is the one you have with you  still wish is had my dslr some great views


----------



## HighOutput (Jun 24, 2014)

"Ride for Sight" bike ride on Sunday. I might have been driving when I snapped it.


----------



## midgeman (Jun 24, 2014)

EXIF shows 1/20, f/2.4, ISO200


----------



## AmCam (Jun 25, 2014)

OK, here are my first images on the forum. The ducks were taken with a Huawei P2 14mp camera phone. Taken at a local ferry dock that has been in operation since late 1800 early 1900's



Both pictures are unedited except for a crop on the wasp. Just point and click.


----------



## jeveretts (Jul 11, 2014)

Here are a few of my favorites from a beach walk. This was an HTC One.


----------



## Civchic (Jul 25, 2014)

I have to thank a few of you here for introducing me to Snapseed.  Cool app!  Here are a couple I took last night with my Samsung Galaxy S4, edited with Snapseed.  This is Davis Creek, in Hamilton.




20140724_181501_1 by civgirlca, on Flickr




20140724_180932_1 by civgirlca, on Flickr


----------



## Joefbs (Jul 25, 2014)

This was from my Colorado trip....the only camera I owned at the time was my iPhone. Took almost 1000 pictures with it


----------



## studio460 (Jul 30, 2014)

iPhone 5s


----------



## studio460 (Jul 30, 2014)

iPhone 5s


----------



## Britanica (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow some of these photos are stunning. It makes me want to go outside and walk around the yard taking pictures. haha


----------



## chuasam (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmm here goes..
Dog Drinking Water


----------



## wuerce (Jul 31, 2014)

few photos from my htc desire x






















more photos on my blog:

One day. One frame.


----------



## Askzra (Aug 3, 2014)

Small Flower by idzkandarazra, on Flickr


----------



## kinslayeur (Aug 4, 2014)

A couple that I took from my phone. A Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## waday (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Braineack (Aug 6, 2014)

HTC DNA, awful awful cell phone camera.


----------



## Civchic (Aug 7, 2014)

...will have to post later when I have a working browser.


----------



## g.a.williams (Aug 7, 2014)

That reminds me of a story about my wife's quirky Uncle Whitelaw. He had lived on a houseboat for most of his life. His doctor told him that for the sake of his health he needed to get off the water. So Whitelaw pulled the houseboat onto the shore, and lived there for the rest of his life.


----------



## tcarson (Aug 9, 2014)

Taken with an iPhone 4


----------



## tcarson (Aug 9, 2014)

Panorama, taken with a Sumsung Galaxy S4


----------



## snerd (Aug 10, 2014)

Well, I tried. Good grief.......... I need to use the stabilizer with my shaky old hands!


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 10, 2014)

so much cloud cover .. iPhone looking into the eyepiece of my telescope on a cloudy night


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## pthrift (Aug 14, 2014)

Myrtle Beach SC in August of 2014


----------



## snowbear (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, the caricature is of Guy Fieri.  Chaps Charcoal Restaurant in Baltimore was featured on "Diners, Drive-ins and Dives."


----------



## miked617 (Aug 28, 2014)

Samsung galaxy s5


----------



## pthrift (Aug 29, 2014)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## zach_original (Sep 7, 2014)

my favorites from the past few weeks at various locations, shot using an iPhone5s


----------



## FuriousSam (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## avraam (Sep 24, 2014)

I see that iPhone is good for photos, i have wphone lumia but it not so good, your photos from iphone more better


----------

